
Towards new human rights in the age of neuroscience and neurotechnology - kensai
https://lsspjournal.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/s40504-017-0050-1
======
olewhalehunter
The idea of something like a Right of Neural Sovereignty comes to mind, which
brings up issues with advertising. Physical assault is illegal in the modern
legal system, so why not ban assault on the visual cortex? Advertising is
designed to trigger neurological responses in the brain that we may otherwise
not want, damaging peoples sense of self image or unconsciously encouraging
them to act against their own interest, so why on earth should it be legal to
plant these triggers at random throughout our lives if they can do just as
much damage as physical assault?

~~~
th-ai
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cidade_Limpa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cidade_Limpa)
(Portuguese for clean city law) is a law of the city of São Paulo, Brazil
promulgated in 2006 that prohibits advertising such as that of outdoor
posters. 15,000 billboards were taken down.

~~~
olewhalehunter
That's great, but why shouldn't this be extended to computer displays? If
we're going to acknowledge determinism, and that people's behaviors can be
steered by triggers and feedback cycled through both ads and browsing activity
orchestrated in tandem, why should this form of assault be legal if it has the
same effect as intrusively injecting neurotransmitters into a victims brain
physically? The sophistication and effectiveness of these techniques are only
going to get more and more dystopian.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Hopefully by the time this tech matures, any type of advertising that is not
purely informational (i.e. tries to manipulate you without your consent or
even your knowledge) is abolished and outlawed as the greater public starts to
fully understand just how pernicious advertising is.

Otherwise, there's no way I'm getting a neuralace. Can you imagine the
neurotech equivalent of a pop-up?

~~~
type0
> Can you imagine the neurotech equivalent of a pop-up?

Something along the lines of targeted advertising in Minority Report.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
I imagine it'd be worse than that. Those are just personalized ads. You ever
have a dumb jingle that you can't stand, but you can't get it out of your
head? Imagine that not only with a visual component, but as a fully unfiltered
thought you did not consent to.

In all honesty, that description sounds like a mental disorder.

------
Pica_soO
You have the right to keep up at all costs. If capitalism force-feeds you
optimization, you swallow aderall. If computation mandates neural interfaces,
you have the right to open your head and cut out all the trash. If the world
doesn't like your attitude, you have the right to be adjusted. You have the
right, to paint on what you have no choice what so ever in a pretty color.

~~~
type0
> If computation mandates neural interfaces ...

And if almost everyone has that to enhance their abilities and you refuse -
you would be unemployable.

~~~
Pica_soO
Yes, you dont volunteer for the singularity.

